# compiling a libzfs based application



## fluca1978 (May 9, 2011)

Hi all,
sorry for this trivial question, but I'm trying to compile a simple libzfs based C application, that at the time requires only libzfs.h, but I'm unable to compile it.

GCC returns that libzfs.h is not found, and in fact it is not under /usr/include/ or /usr/local/include/, so I specified manually with the -I flag the path to libzfs.h (/usr/src/cddl/contrib/lib/libzfs/common/libzfs.h) and then other include files are required for the application to compile.

Is there a way to "install" the libzfs so that all required components are in a standard place? Or can anybody drive me to solve this problem?

Thanks.


----------

